# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  NUA, autonomous robotic luggage, NUA Robotics, Jerusalem, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - NUA Robotics

----------


## Airicist

NUA - Technology and Magic
November 10, 2015




> When we were kids, we always dreamed of having the magical ability to make our everyday belongings move and communicate with us. Our childhood dreams were the catalyzer to build NUA, the first robotic platform that can be embedded in our everyday things and give them robotic abilities.

----------


## Airicist

NUA Robotics pitch
November 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NUA Robotics 1.0
December 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This robotic suitcase follows its owner around

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> The Israel-based company NUA Robotics has created a prototype for a smart suitcase that syncs with your smartphone via Bluetooth and follows you around.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Walkies! The robotic luggage that saves arm strain... by trundling along next to its owner (and can even be tracked on a smartphone)"
Israeli company Nua Robotics has created a suitcase that follows travellers
The carry-on case has a built in camera to detect the location of its owner
People need never loose luggage again with the bluetooth tracking feature

by Becky Pemberton
January 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nua robotic smart suitcase that follows you

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> Israeli company Nua Robotics has designed a robotic suitcase that follows you around. The smart luggage connects to your smartphone to track your movements while avoiding any obstacles that might end up in it's path. We check out the prototype at CES 2016.

----------

